# Budvar Malt



## johnno (2/8/05)

To all the malt experts (hint, hint Wes).
I am looking at making a dark lager this weekend. One recipe I found on St Pats calls for this malt.
As I have never heard of this one yet I was thinking of just using a pils malt.
Should be ok shouldn't it?

cheers
johnno


----------



## Weizguy (2/8/05)

johnno,

First off, I ain't no malt expert, just an interested maltophile.

I believe that St Pats used to do a roaring trade in Moravian undermodified malt, and that's why it appears in a few recipes on their site.

Unles U want to specifically brew the same beer, U can definitely use any lager/pils malt to brew a dark lager. In conjunction with some darker malt, of course.

Seth


----------



## johnno (2/8/05)

Thanks Weizguy,
I thought as much but just wanted to check.

cheers
johnno


----------



## wessmith (2/8/05)

Or you could try the new Weyermann Bohemian Pils malt - its not an "undermodified" malt but will stand a decoction or you can use it in a single infusion mash.

Wes


----------



## johnno (2/8/05)

wessmith said:


> Or you could try the new Weyermann Bohemian Pils malt - its not an "undermodified" malt but will stand a decoction or you can use it in a single infusion mash.
> 
> Wes
> [post="69594"][/post]​



Thanks Wes,
I am nowhere near decotion stage so I may try this in a single infusion mash. Hope Grain and grape stock it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Weizguy (2/8/05)

As a sidebar to this thread,...
I am planning to make a Czech-style pils this week with the Bohemian Pils malt.

Reckon I'll give decoction a go again. I last decocted (double, IIRC) about 2 years ago for an Oktoberfestbier.

Has anyone got tips with this malt, from recent experience?

Seth


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/8/05)

johnno said:


> Thanks Wes,
> I am nowhere near decotion stage so I may try this in a single infusion mash. Hope Grain and grape stock it.
> 
> cheers
> ...




Yep, they've got it Johnno. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (14/9/05)

Just bringing this back to the top...

Has anyone used the new Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner Malt with a single infusion mash yet?? If so, how did it go? I was originally led to believe this malt needed a 'rest' but on further reading of the Weyermann site (thanks Warren for the correct link  ), it seems it is fully modified and suitable for single infusion mashing. Just interested in anyone's experiences with this malt. I'm planning a Czech Pils style using this malt for the weekend. Can't wait  

So, any experiences with this malt yet anyone??

Thanks in advance,

Shawn.


----------



## neonmeate (14/9/05)

i've used it for about 5 batches so far - havent bothered with any decoctions or protein rests and it's been fine. one of em i even did a 35 min mash at 69 (hoch-kurz) and it worked damn good.
very nice flavour.


----------



## Gough (14/9/05)

Exactly what I was hoping to hear  Thanks for that neon... I'll give it my normal 90 minute mash, but won't bother with the rest I don't think. See how it goes. My search for the Czech Pils holy grail continues...  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/05)

Says Shawn wiping his brow with a hanky.  :lol: 

Do it! Do it! :beerbang: 

Then I'll know it's safe.  

Warren -


----------



## Bilph (14/9/05)

I did my recent "Bohvar Pils" with a single infusion mash.
I also have a recent similar Pils recipe done with plain old Pils malt, same method.
The Boh Pils is slightly cloudier and noticeably maltier.
I'll blame my execution for the clarity.
Bottom line, it's fine with a single infusion mash.
:beer:


----------



## Gambrinus (15/9/05)

Hi to All!
I use pilsner malt and pale ale malt. 
Pilsner malt I must mash with 2 pauses if I brew without not malted grains
Pale ale malt can brew with one infusion mash if is not brewing with not malted grains
If I brew with not malted grains I must 3 pauses for 52-54, 62-65 and 69-73 C


----------



## johnno (15/9/05)

As soon as my current lager comes out of CC i will make one using this malt.

johnno


----------



## Gough (15/9/05)

Thanks again fellas. Sounds like the single infusion mash as normal is the way to go after all. Roll on Saturday...

Shawn.


----------

